# akron,Ohio



## randorf (Feb 29, 2004)

i am looking to play d20 modern or find another group to play D & D with mail me at cheese479@yahoo.com


----------



## Noskov (Mar 1, 2004)

Have I talked to you at RPG registry before?

Anyway, if you are interested, we have a 1st/2nd ed hybrid with a lot of house rules game that is looking for more players and I wouldn't mind finding another DM to play under either.

Let me know if you are interested.

You can see my thread here.

If you are interested, drop a message on my thread and we'll talk.  I'll provide details if you want to know.


----------

